# New Uber commission structure



## Newlife (Apr 19, 2015)

Okay, got an email today from Uber explaining their new commission structure with the exciting news that all rides will be charged at a 25% rate to go to Uber. This was put forth as some kind of benefit to the driver, but didn't we just lose 5% on any rides after 40? Unless I'm missing something, the only thing this change will motivate me to do is stop worrying about going over 40 rides and switch over to Lyft.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

to be clear. Uber will take a 25% comission on drivers who started before January 2015, or just on new drivers since January 2015? 25% until they hit 40 rides... then what is the vig?


----------



## Newlife (Apr 19, 2015)

Finally got the straight of this, it took 4 emails explaining the same thing before a human being finally answered me. They have lowered the commission rate from 30% to 25% on rides 1-20, everything else remains the same. So rides 41+ are still charged at the 20% commission rate.


----------

